# Attempt at Vintage look on Asian girl [Link]



## Henna_Spirit (Aug 14, 2006)

Ah, this look didn't go according to plan lol 
I love th eyes, the simple and neutral effect, but the lips didn't go very well. I now htink they look horribly unmatched. Hopefulyl someone will find it useful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enjoy!

http://www.hennaspirit.com/Vintage/

Before & after of this look


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 14, 2006)

actually it looks great!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 14, 2006)

gorgeous!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 14, 2006)

very pretty!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 14, 2006)

I think a different shade of red lipstick woult really set it off, but otherwise, it looks good.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Aug 14, 2006)

She looks great!


----------



## delovely (Aug 14, 2006)

she looks beautiful! and I'm totally jealous of her hair


----------



## M (Aug 14, 2006)

Are you kidding? It looks fabulous! Oh I envy gals with this skin color.


----------



## Beautiful1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I Love Vintage Everything And This Look Is Exceptional!


----------

